
Romanian hacker Guccifer: I breached Clinton server, 'it was easy' - rrauenza
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/05/04/romanian-hacker-guccifer-breached-clinton-server-it-was-easy.html
======
patrickg_zill
They should basically release all of it. If a single Romanian hacker has it,
China and Russia have all of it also. The only people kept in the dark will be
US citizens.

~~~
NN88
I mean, he used Russian VPNs.

~~~
patrickg_zill
I figured that the Russians knew about her private email address almost
immediately, and probed the server directly.

I mean, she was going to be SecState - any Russian spy tasked with watching
her who didn't try it, should be fired :)

------
mtgx
The most interesting part of the article:

 _> In the process of mining data from the Blumenthal account, Lazar said he
came across evidence that others were on the Clinton server.

> "As far as I remember, yes, there were … up to 10, like, IPs from other
> parts of the world,” he said._

~~~
DKnoll
It's not even remotely interesting that a mail server used (unofficially) by
the State Department would be accessed from around the world... many of their
officials travel constantly.

~~~
cwilkes
I don't think he's talking about accessing email on the server, but rather
that others had root access on the box.

~~~
DKnoll
That's quite a jump to make... how does 12 IPs authenticating successfully
translate to root access? We already know who root was, and it was a State
Department admin.

